# Slightly meatier tire (205/55/r16-->205/65/r16)



## stewart8980 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi guys, on my winter steelies I am currently running a 205/55/r16, but am considering bumping up to a 205/65/R16. I just want a little more ground clearance but I have stock suspension so adjusting is not an option. Anyways, I'm sure this is a common question but my search results only posted classified ads, which is why I'm posting here.


So what are some pros/cons from going from 205/55/r16 to 205/65/r16?

:thumbup:


----------



## turbopoweredturtle (Oct 23, 2011)

If your certain that taller tire will fit than go for it.
Remem, if its a one inch taller diameter, ride height gained will be h
alf of it (give or take)..


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

it's not going to fit.

205/60r16 will fit... and occasionally will rub


----------



## turbopoweredturtle (Oct 23, 2011)

I wouldn't do it.. just get a new set of proper sized tires(snows or whatever)..

Its gunna look a lil dumb filling the wheel well with a bigger donut..what you rather have is a small suspension lift say half inch or an inch taller. Than consider that taller tire with that in place.. better than having some big side walls stuffed in a small wheel well.

Take pics and show us if you do decide to jam on some bigga donuts!:laugh:


----------

